# Manitoba Mud Run - 2011 - Where the Mosquitoes are so big, they'll pull you out!



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Here we got, the continuation from the Manitoba Meet & Greet....specific to the Summer 2011 event. Time for fun!!!

First of all Location.
We keep bringing up LaBroquerie. I'm okay with that. It sounds like Mudforce has a lot of things under control.

Dates.
Would the July long weekend work for everyone? I can only play for a day or two, probably the Sat and/or Sun. If you want to make it a week long event....have at 'er.

Are there places to tent (oh gawd, I think I'm too old to do that now). Would the hotel have a webpage or can you get a phone number, rates, etc?

Like Mudforce said, it may be a good idea to start getting a real idea of numbers soon.

I'm getting excited again.
D


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i think thats about a 7 hour drive for me but if i can get two good days of quadding that would be awesome. i have nothing planned for my entire year. so anytime works really


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i was looking forward to this but july long will not work for us so we cannot attend unless the dates change. thanks anyway


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

oh ya, my profile pic is from one of the trails you will be going down!!! just over the racks last fall!!! mudforce should be able to tell where the pic was taken!! coming out of a bars deep hole!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup on the way to the A frame, out by Richer. Fun hole I played in there last spring on a ride we did. To bad you can't make it that weakened. If it is okay with everyone else I will post it on www.trackshare.com and get some more people to come out, kinda get my crew to come with, will make for a great time. But I will only post if it is okay with every one else.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

yup you know it, last fall that trail was water until almost the shelter!


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

Woodridge, hmmm, I don't remember ever riding there... 

We're in. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i am in, What was location again? i gotta google it so i can see how many days i should take off for the driving


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

The area Mudforce is talking about is within 30 minutes east of Steinbach, MB


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I'm out. The Manitoba trip isn't happening for my family this year.

This is the 2nd year that I've tried to get invovled and had to bow out. Next year, you guys plan it and hopefully I can just show up :-D

Have fun!
D


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow are you series!!!! That sucks, well if there is still any interest then lets keep going if not then I guess we will try again next year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately...yup :sad2:


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

need to try this for 2012 ...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to keep quiet this year. Every time I get into this something comes up. Hopefully the trip home will happen this summer.

You guys go ahead an plan. I'll be watching the updates.

D


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet ... lets do this !!! 

i know were gonna be planning a weekend to goto duck mountains in the summer also and maybe a trip to northern sask to ride with ostacruiser ...if you dont know who that is heres a link to his videos ...
http://www.youtube.com/user/ostacruiser/featured


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

myst3ry, where u from? Always looking for people to ride with as most of my friends are scared of deep stuff.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

We should get this going again, although for me it was frustrating last year it looked like a complete go ahead was planning the days off and everything then it all fell apart. If you guy's want to come out this way i will host the ride, but if it goes else were then I will have to see. I hope this will work one day.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

oh we will make it work mudforce ... and im from brandon big izzy ... we usually ride camp hughes every other weekend or every weekend ... this weekend were going down to the turtle mountains for a ride .... added city to my profile ... thought it was there already...lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

jealous, I would love to go ride turtle sometime. I didnt realize there were trails around camp hughes, stopped in there a couple times to refill the ol dixie cup on the way to houston's haha


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

BigIzzy said:


> jealous, I would love to go ride turtle sometime. I didnt realize there were trails around camp hughes, stopped in there a couple times to refill the ol dixie cup on the way to houston's haha


lmao ...theres tons of trails ...


----------

